# Michigan Laws - age that you can sell a puppy??



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

...anybody??


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Did you try a Google search? 6 weeks is far to young to be leaving their Mother!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I tried, but I found a few different answers. Some said it was illegal under 8 weeks, but others said that only applied to pet stores. I know that I got Enzo too early (she sold him to me at 5 weeks) but she said that the puppies had to go that weekend and I knew that I would take the time to socialize him, while someone else who got him may not have, so I got him anyway. I just can't believe she has another litter already. She has told me that it is the same 2 parents. I e-mailed the local GR rescue about a golden I saw listed on the humane society's page and asked them in my e-mail, as well, but I haven't received any response. =( Somebody has to stop this woman. I'm trying to keep things nice with her in case I ever need any information on Enzo's parents, but she's making it really hard. When I got him at 5 weeks, he had never had any food other than his mother's milk. We had him on a formula to wean him for a few weeks. There were 8 pups in his litter, so I can't imagine that they were getting enough food. *sigh* I'm so frusterated!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

A Google search took me here

Age to Sell Puppy Table

According to this site,the 8 week age restriction applies to pet stores.

Six weeks is far too young but considering she sold Enzo's litter even younger, she probably really doesn't care.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Everything that I have regarding Michigan law pertaining to the sale of puppies and kittens only addresses commercial retail sales. ie pet shops.

*287.335a Prohibited conduct.​*Sec. 5a. A person who operates a pet shop shall not do any of the following:
(a) Import or cause to be imported into this state, or offer for sale or resale, a dog or cat less than 8 weeks
old.​Rendered Friday, September 24, 2010 Page 2 Michigan Compiled Laws Complete Through PA 161 of 2010​Ó​​​​Legislative Council, State of Michigan Courtesy of Michigan Legislature - Home​
(b) Import or cause to be imported into this state, or offer for sale or resale, a dog or cat unless the dog or​cat has deciduous (baby) teeth visibly present


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think I did the same google searches and got the impression that the laws only apply to pet stores. 

And then it is illegal to sell a puppy if -




> Less than 8 weeks old; also Import or cause to be imported into this state, or offer for sale or resale, a dog or cat unless the dog or cat has deciduous (baby) teeth visibly present.


I'll wager there is such a law for breeders as well, but it isn't enforced. 

We purchased our Danny when he was barely 6 weeks. This was back in the 90's. <- We didn't really know that much about the do's and don'ts. The breeder offered an explanation why (bonding etc), and we went with it. Our other dogs were a bit different. Even our byb golden was pushing 10 weeks before we brought him home.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

*sigh* So there's nothing I can do? I wish there was something...if I could at least get her to spay the mother or neuter the father...or both. I'm just so afraid that these pups are going to end up in homes with people who aren't willing to put forth the extra work that is needed when a dog is separated from the litter that young. Do rescues ever get puppies out of that kind of situation or do they only take owner surrenders/shelter dogs??


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Enzo's "breeder" keeps telling me that she has 5 male pups available that are ready to go home. She has also told me that they're only 6 weeks old. Does anyone here know the laws as far as how old a puppy has to be for you to sell them in Michigan?? I can't believe her dog has another litter "ready" to be sold and Enzo isn't even 9 months old yet. :no:


There is no minimum age limit for private sale of puppies in the state of MI. Whether you and I like it or not, she isn't breaking the law in the state of MI. 

This is an area where the buying public isn't innocent and has some responsibility to educate themselves and make good choices when looking for a puppy. If people quit buying puppies from these kind of breeders you would see far fewer of them.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> This is an area where the buying public isn't innocent *and has some responsibility to educate themselves and make good choices when looking for a puppy*. If people quit buying puppies from these kind of breeders you would see far fewer of them.


I absolutely agree with this, but I don't think you can blame regular people so very much. There are some breeders who seem to qualify as respectable - especially if they are on the show circuits and seem to be doing everything right by their dogs.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I agree. Unfortunately, when I bought Enzo, I wasn't as educated on what to look for. I've learned now and would like to try to prevent her from continuing to do what she's doing.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> There is no minimum age limit for private sale of puppies in the state of MI. Whether you and I like it or not, she isn't breaking the law in the state of MI.
> 
> This is an area where the buying public isn't innocent and has some responsibility to educate themselves and make good choices when looking for a puppy. If people quit buying puppies from these kind of breeders you would see far fewer of them.


Ugh, its so hard to tell the good breeders from the terrible ones. The terrible ones mask themselves as good ones and prey on the uneducated. Also, they market their animals far more aggressively and make ridiculous claims (hypo-allergenic being my favourite as of late). Pretty much, you learn your lesson when you get burned. Mine was a Golden who made it to 7 and had everything wrong with him. Never even heard of a puppy mill before I got him.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree with Swampcollie, but I too have been on the uneducated side, and most people who decide their family needs a dog, is the uneducated type. You are thinking family companion, not fulfilling a bigger purpose. I won't elaborate my feelings but this is where the AKC could be involved. People see "AKC" and think that is all they need. I personally never heard of GRCA until I came to this board. 

I brought home a lot of my pups at 6 weeks. I didn't know better. To me it seems unreal she is sending home pups who are not on solid food yet.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I brought home a lot of my pups at 6 weeks. I didn't know better. To me it seems unreal she is sending home pups who are not on solid food yet.


That's something I looked at too. 

About the 6 weeks thing - we were the same way, even though we were 'partially' in the know (if that makes sense?). We lost our first golden in January that year - and it was devastating enough to smarten us up a bit about where to look for our next puppy when spring came that year. And we settled with a breeder who was recommended by the local club and was on the show circuits with all of her dogs. 

She was not as byb breeder or a terrible one - although there are reasons I decided to go somewhere else to get my Jack. I still meet people who own dogs they purchased from her, and they worship them. In fact, I was at a show recently and saw one of her dogs. Of course I got misty eyed because the dog was the spitting image of my Danny. Anyway... 

What I was saying is she strongly believed that puppies had to be sent home at 6 weeks, because she believed that is the period of time when puppies become aware of their surroundings and start bonding. And there are other breeders out there like her. <- I personally prefer that puppies be closer to 8 weeks and we were all uncomfortable bringing Danny home that soon. But that's that.


----------



## Lunagoldie (Sep 28, 2019)

My vet told us in Michigan the puppies have to be 8 weeks old to be sold.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Lunagoldie said:


> My vet told us in Michigan the puppies have to be 8 weeks old to be sold.


Your vet was telling you they SHOULD be 8 weeks old, but there is no law requiring it here in Michigan


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

There will always be unscrupulous breeders.
A greater evil would be more government control.


----------

